# oh my god I messed up my eyebrows



## Indian Barbie (Mar 29, 2007)

I was trying out one of those little shaver things for facial hair and I took a huge chunk out of my right brow and I don't know what to do! I'm gonna cry!


----------



## faifai (Mar 29, 2007)

Fill it in with brow pencil! Wet 'n' Wild makes a good one for people with desi hair, it is called "Mink Brown."


----------



## Holly (Mar 29, 2007)

I've done that a few times accidentally with that stupid little shaver thing  Best thing you can do right now is just fill it in


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 29, 2007)

will my hair grow back...?


----------



## Holly (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_will my hair grow back...?_

 
It will, just gonna have to give it time. Pretty much takes the same amount of time to grow back as tweezing. Sorry that happened to you hon!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 29, 2007)

lol funny when you think about it really. thanks guys


----------



## Holly (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_lol funny when you think about it really. thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 It really is. One time when I did it, I had the shaver thing in my hand, and I sneezed, and poof, the middle of my left eyebrow was gone


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 29, 2007)

For now, you can fill in your eyebrows so that it won't be as noticeable.

On the other hand, to speed up the growth of your brow, you can use Ardell's Brow & Lash Growth Accelerater. You can buy that product at any Sally's Beauty Supply.

HTH!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 29, 2007)

i know your pain! i got a tuft now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of where i accidentally lopped the bit off gahh lol

just fill it in and do alot more tweezing now


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 29, 2007)

I need to buy a good tweezer


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_For now, you can fill in your eyebrows so that it won't be as noticeable.

On the other hand, to speed up the growth of your brow, you can use Ardell's Brow & Lash Growth Accelerater. You can buy that product at any Sally's Beauty Supply.

HTH!




_

 
What exactly is that?


----------



## kimmy (Mar 29, 2007)

the first time i decided to haved shaped eyebrows, i was like 11 and i took a bic to them, and ended up with only half an eyebrow on one side haha. man, was that stupid.

but for now, just fill it in with shadow or a pencil. i've heard that rubbing castor oil on your brows will help stimulate brow growth. you can also use an old toothbrush to message your brows every night before bed to stimulate the hair follicles.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 29, 2007)

Haha... I'm sooo guilty of overtweezing...

My brows are so thin right now, there almost invisible if I dont fill them in LOL...  So yeh no worries, brow pencils are a wonderful thing.

Or you can just get some eyeshadow in a similar color and do that, thats what I do.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Haha... I'm sooo guilty of overtweezing...

My brows are so thin right now, there almost invisible if I dont fill them in LOL...  So yeh no worries, brow pencils are a wonderful thing.

Or you can just get some eyeshadow in a similar color and do that, thats what I do._

 
I'm guilty as well.. . my eyebrows look ridiculous if I don't fill them in. My dad makes fun of me.

I have some cheap brown covergirl eyeshadow that matches my brows perfectly. thats what I use.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I'm guilty as well.. . my eyebrows look ridiculous if I don't fill them in. My dad makes fun of me._

 
mine too hahaha!


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 29, 2007)

My 8 year old niece shaved her eyebrows off last year...completely off...she was  bored!  They did eventually grow back ...hang in there!


----------



## User34 (Mar 29, 2007)

oh man.. sorry to hear that!  I freak the hell out when I  go to get my brows threaded or waxed.. I would never dare put any razor near my own brows!
They'll grow back but in the meantime just fill 'em in =)


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 29, 2007)

kudos to the ardell's brow & lash growth accelerator... had a home-waxing accident not too long ago, and this stuff really helped.  in the mean time, just fill it in!!


----------



## Raerae (Mar 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_mine too hahaha!_

 
If thats you in your pic, your Brows look really nice hehe.

Edit: LOL I was looking closer are your are like JUST like mine haha...  Yoe still have eyebrow hair on the inside, but once you get past the little tuff, it gets REALLY thin!  Too funny...

I didn't fill in my brows today, and you can't even see my arche's.  LOL that reminds me...

I was at the mall a while back, and I was getting a new foundation, and I decided to get matched because my skin had gotten a lot lighter.  So I wiped off all my previous MU and had the MA re-do my foundation.  Well, since I was just there for foundation, I didn't bother with any eye/brow MU.  As I was walking out to go home, a girl from another counter grabs my arms and is like:

"I noticed you have NO EYEBROWS!!! Here!  You need to try this!"  And starts putting brow filler on my brows LOL.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_If thats you in your pic, your Brows look really nice hehe.

Edit: LOL I was looking closer are your are like JUST like mine haha...  Yoe still have eyebrow hair on the inside, but once you get past the little tuff, it gets REALLY thin!  Too funny...

I didn't fill in my brows today, and you can't even see my arche's.  LOL that reminds me...

I was at the mall a while back, and I was getting a new foundation, and I decided to get matched because my skin had gotten a lot lighter.  So I wiped off all my previous MU and had the MA re-do my foundation.  Well, since I was just there for foundation, I didn't bother with any eye/brow MU.  As I was walking out to go home, a girl from another counter grabs my arms and is like:

"I noticed you have NO EYEBROWS!!! Here!  You need to try this!"  And starts putting brow filler on my brows LOL._

 
LOL Thats HILARIOUS


----------



## alaylam (Apr 9, 2007)

My aunt was getting ready for her sister in law's wedding and wanted to trim her bangs... so she got my uncle to get his electric razor, thinking he could just kind of push the bangs flat against her forehead and then trim them by shaving the bottom off. So they did that, and when she lifted her newly trimmed bangs up, my uncle had completely shaven off both of her eyebrows!!! I don't think I've ever laughed so hard in my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So.. I guess I'm saying it could be a lot worse. Thank god for eyebrow pencil! hahaha


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_"I noticed you have NO EYEBROWS!!! Here!  You need to try this!"  And starts putting brow filler on my brows LOL._

 
haha I get the " excuse me miss...have you considered filling in your eyebrows?" 

I had a ... problem called Trichotillomania, its where you pull your hair out.. I don't do it anymore. but my eyebrows were my victims. I had awwfuullll looking eyebrows. :crys:  im glad im past that point in my life now.


----------



## Raerae (Apr 9, 2007)

hahaha...

So yesterday I was getting ready with my Mom for easter and she was like, "Overplucked again huh?"

ROFL  I almost died...  I was like no... I just forgot to fill them in LOL...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_hahaha...

So yesterday I was getting ready with my Mom for easter and she was like, "Overplucked again huh?"

ROFL  I almost died...  I was like no... I just forgot to fill them in LOL..._

 
my mom does that too.. with tons of stuff ...

" I see you have your drag queen eyes on today"

my mom isn't into .. eye makeup at all

My usual comeback is 

"I see your sporting muffin top today" 

haha its getting old but it still makes me laugh


----------



## Raerae (Apr 9, 2007)

lol drag queen eyes...


----------



## MsButterfli (Apr 16, 2007)

i rememeber trying to trim my eyebrows with those "eyebrow razors" i was yappin on my phone and from the arch down was gone...i was heated cuz it was summertime and i used to draw the line down, but when i went to wipe my forehead i had to keep drawin the rest of my eyebrow on lol


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 17, 2007)

one time i sneezed when i was curling my eyelashes...

yea two hairs gone...



Indian Barbie, good luck & ur gorgeous anyway


----------



## Pearlette (Apr 17, 2007)

eyebrows are easy.. what about lashes !?
 my sister was trying to curl her eyelashes with a curler and her lashes got stuck ..she lost ALL of her upper lashes on the left eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but castor oil can make them grow faster.. i apply castor oil to my brows and they're really growing !


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know if it's been suggested by Rogain worked like a dream on my cousin's eyebrows. Just make sure ya don't get it in your eyes!


----------

